# Application completion confirmation?



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for FSWP almost 1 month ago but still don't know whether my application has been approved to consider or not. I mean I know that my application is being received by someone there but after that I didn't get any update. My question is:

Is there anyway to know the status of the application sent [whether it is complete and sent for further review]. I have used my credit card which does not show any deduction of money so far.

Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ekushey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for FSWP almost 1 month ago but still don't know whether my application has been approved to consider or not. I mean I know that my application is being received by someone there but after that I didn't get any update. My question is:
> 
> ...


One month in the process is not unusual. You'll need to be patient. It could take much longer before you hear anything.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Ekushey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for FSWP almost 1 month ago but still don't know whether my application has been approved to consider or not. I mean I know that my application is being received by someone there but after that I didn't get any update. My question is:
> 
> ...


We didn't get any confirmation until about 2months after they recieved it. They took payment at the same time too, and got confirmation and receipt numbers via email.


----------



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I am sorry if I sound too impatient, but what I am concerned about is my fast moving application number - which means if they find any problem and send my application for correction, I would probably not get any caps left. But again I understand what you said and really appreciate it.


----------



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Lianth said:


> We didn't get any confirmation until about 2months after they recieved it. They took payment at the same time too, and got confirmation and receipt numbers via email.


Thanks for the clarification. I am waiting too...thanks again!


----------

